# May 21 countdown



## legalskier (May 14, 2011)

Will the world end?
_Most Bible scholars note that even Jesus said he had no idea when Judgment Day would come. But May 21 believers like Haubert are unfazed. "I've crunched the numbers, and it's going to happen," he says._
http://www.npr.org/2011/05/07/136053462/is-the-end-nigh-well-know-soon-enough


Or not?
"_8. Sarah Palin Isn't President"_
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...world_n_860747.html#s277570&title=21_Our_Milk


----------



## legalskier (May 14, 2011)

That should be "countdown." Duh.
:dunce:


----------



## pro2860 (May 14, 2011)

Damn! I already bought my season pass for next year!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 16, 2011)

My bags are already packed ..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 16, 2011)

iwon't said:


> My bags are already packed ..


Wow .. mine are too.


----------



## Glenn (May 16, 2011)

Ugh. It's gonna be a long summer. The return of a "Beloved" poster...and now another with an obvious AE.


----------



## MommaBear (May 16, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Ugh. It's gonna be a long summer. The return of a "Beloved" poster...and now another with an obvious AE.



No, the first article says its all over 5/21.  :wink:


----------



## MommaBear (May 16, 2011)

Interesting that the couple quoted in the article didn't feel a need to make another dollar and plan to have no more money left on 5/21, yet they make another child?  Due AFTER judgement day?


----------



## Glenn (May 16, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> No, the first article says its all over 5/21.  :wink:



LOL! Now that's a good point!


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2011)

I thought it was 2012. 

Damnit. And I had so many great plans for AZ


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2011)

So, I don't need to buy my wife a birthday present now?


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> So, I don't need to buy my wife a birthday present now?



...only if one of you gets raptured and the other doesn't. Anything else and your still stuck with each other.  :smile:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 18, 2011)

I just got a message .. either iwon't or ME will be gone by the 21st .. I wonder who will be the one to be  raptured?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Ugh. It's gonna be a long summer. The return of a "Beloved" poster...and now another with an obvious AE.


Who is this "beloved" one you speak of...?


----------



## HD333 (May 18, 2011)

I am going put off my oil change until next week based on this intel.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2011)

There's still time to buy Rapture Insurance!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290567315968

Last updated on May 19, 2011 00:21:37 PDT View all revisions
Don't be caught off guard and leave your family high and dry without a way to survive when you are taken to Heaven.  You know YOU are going to Heaven, but maybe you aren't sure about your wife/husband/kids.  Prepare for this magical day and take care of your family. I am offering $100,000 of insurance for $19.99.  I will email a copy of your plan to the family member of your choice.  Please leave the email of a family member that you know for a fact won't be Raptured with your Paypal payment. .

-No refunds if Rapture is postpones/cancelled by Mr. Camping.


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have beta on an actual _time_ for this?  I have a wedding to go to Sat, it would be beneficial if the world ends before I have to put a tie on.  Any intel would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Does anyone have beta on an actual _time_ for this?  I have a wedding to go to Sat, it would be beneficial if the world ends before I have to put a tie on.  Any intel would be appreciated.



6 PM ish


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

I am currently seeking any people who truly believe May 21st will be the Rapture... I have cash for your gently used automobiles, electronics, furniture, homes, whatever you won't need come Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 6 PM ish



Perfect!!  Thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 6 PM ish





Cannonball said:


> Perfect!!  Thanks.



um, what time zone?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> um, what time zone?


Jerusalem


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> um, what time zone?



The reports that I'm seeing say that's local time.  In other words the rapture is going to sweep across the world, hitting each time zone at around 6pm. I guess we'll see it coming at least...


----------



## ta&idaho (May 20, 2011)

These crazies are out in full force in DC.  See a few of their trucks, along with the aborted fetus-mobile on almost every run.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2011)

If I see a sign holder later today in Boston, I'm going to ask if they will give me their unneeded monies.

See how serious they are.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The reports that I'm seeing say that's local time.  In other words the rapture is going to sweep across the world, hitting each time zone at around 6pm. I guess we'll see it coming at least...



i guess i should have read the article.  


_On May 21, "starting in the Pacific Rim at around the 6 p.m. local time hour, in each time zone, there will be a great earthquake, such as has never been in the history of the Earth," he says._


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2011)

but I thought it was the Yellowstone Mega Volcano that was supposed to end the world???


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2011)

I think GSS returning to AZ will be a sign of the apocalypse..


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

i wonder if daylight savings time has been factored in.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think GSS returning to AZ will be a sign of the apocalypse..



i guess we're all safe then.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The reports that I'm seeing say that's local time.  In other words the rapture is going to sweep across the world, hitting each time zone at around 6pm. I guess we'll see it coming at least...



The day starts in the pacific, so by Saturday morning we should know if it's happening or not.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Well if the world really does end at least we won't have known the difference. ha.


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2011)

IF the world is ending, doesn't giving away all your worldly posessions just a tad self-serving? I mean, you're not making anyone's life better, you're just being a pompous ass, trying to edge your way up in line. I'd think old St Pete, or whoever is in charge of these things, would see right through that. I doubt 2 days of charity right before you know the final bell will ring is actually worth all that much.

Now me, I'm sticking to my hedonistic ways right up to the end. To thine own self be true, baby, all the way through. The world may end with a whimper, but not me. Unless, of course, I'm asleep at the time. I mean, 6am is pretty early, epecially on a Saturday.

Come to think of it though, it's probably all going to happen at 4am:
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/rives_on_4_a_m.html


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> IF the world is ending, doesn't giving away all your worldly posessions just a tad self-serving? I mean, you're not making anyone's life better, you're just being a pompous ass, trying to edge your way up in line. I'd think old St Pete, or whoever is in charge of these things, would see right through that. I doubt 2 days of charity right before you know the final bell will ring is actually worth all that much.
> 
> Now me, I'm sticking to my hedonistic ways right up to the end. To thine own self be true, baby, all the way through. The world may end with a whimper, but not me. Unless, of course, I'm asleep at the time. I mean, 6am is pretty early, epecially on a Saturday.
> 
> ...



From what I understand only 3% or so of people are being taken away on Saturday. The rest of us get to duke it out until October.


----------



## legalskier (May 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> If I see a sign holder later today in Boston, I'm going to ask if they will give me their unneeded monies.
> See how serious they are.  :lol:



Not sure you'll have to- I understand that all their clothes and stuff will just fall off when they start floating up. So if you have a big pillow case handy you'll be fine.
Come to think of it, if the pols get on top of this quick they could balance the state budget here, or at least until the world blows up in October.

Tonight to get in the mood think I'll catch a flick or two from the Top 10 Judgment Day Movies list-
http://www.nj.com/entertainment/mov...y_rapture_when_the_screen_fades_to_black.html
"Last Man On Earth" looks pretty good- anything with Vincent Price.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2011)

*Everything's fine....*


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2011)

Do I need a special colored track suit and tennis shoes to participate?


----------



## legalskier (May 20, 2011)

Omg, I just remembered- what will happen to kitty?  

_You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved.  But when the Rapture comes what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind?   Eternal Earth-Bound Pets takes that burden off your mind.  We are a group of dedicated animal lovers, and atheists. Each 
Eternal Earth-Bound Pet representative is a confirmed atheist, and as such will still be here on Earth after you've received your reward.  Our network of animal activists are committed to step in when you step up to Jesus._
http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 20, 2011)

All safety systems have been tested and are in stand-by ready to operate automatically in the event the system is needed...


----------



## riverc0il (May 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I am currently seeking any people who truly believe May 21st will be the Rapture... I have cash for your gently used automobiles, electronics, furniture, homes, whatever you won't need come Sunday.


I heard a story recently (likely on NPR) about rapture believers so convinced that they not only needed to believe the end is nigh but also having to act it out and really live like it was, that they really had made bad financial decisions. Truly a terrible thing, it is really quite sad. Folks that literally lived like there was no tomorrow, spent all their money, and planned on having nothing left financially by today... perhaps as a show of their faith. I hope all you folks making fun don't have any questionable beliefs of your own. Just sayin'...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I heard a story recently (likely on NPR) about rapture believers so convinced that they not only needed to believe the end is nigh but also having to act it out and really live like it was, that they really had made bad financial decisions. Truly a terrible thing, it is really quite sad. Folks that literally lived like there was no tomorrow, spent all their money, and planned on having nothing left financially by today... perhaps as a show of their faith. I hope all you folks making fun don't have any questionable beliefs of your own. Just sayin'...



That's too bad, sad and very stupid of them to do that.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## legalskier (May 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I heard a story recently about rapture believers so convinced that they not only needed to believe the end is nigh but also having to act it out and really live like it was, that they really had made bad financial decisions. Truly a terrible thing, it is really quite sad. Folks that literally lived like there was no tomorrow, spent all their money, and planned on having nothing left financially by today...



And much of that cash went to a former civil engineer turned prophet:
http://money.cnn.com/news/economy/storysupplement/family_radio/?iid=EL

I mean, why be a CE working on projects that benefit the community when one can fear monger one's way into a vast fortune? 
Please understand- I for one am not making fun of his victims, just the conman taking advantage of them.


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Still here.



Isn't it 6 pm tonight?


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't it 6 pm tonight?



Yes.


----------



## bigbog (May 21, 2011)

Not much has changed up here, just more rain...;-)  Four hours, a little more than forty minutes to go......


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2011)

Last hour and a half, anyone doing anything special?


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2011)

6:06 PM.. i'm still here. does this mean i didn't make the cut?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Last hour and a half, anyone doing anything special?



Heading out for some rapture.


----------



## legalskier (May 21, 2011)

People are making end of the world jokes like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

I'm very disappointed by the world not ending this past weekend.  I was really hoping that I wouldn't have to go back to work, but here I am... :-?


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

Arre there any interviews yet with full on Rapturists to see WTF they were thinking?


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Arre there any interviews yet with full on Rapturists to see WTF they were thinking?



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_apocalypse_saturday


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Arre there any interviews yet with full on Rapturists to see WTF they were thinking?



I've been wondering what that christian radio guy, that was so sure he was right (this time), is saying... Not enough to actually look for anything though.


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2011)

I guess everyone was not worth saving, so we are left to spend the remaining 4-5 months in hell


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I guess everyone was not worth saving, so we are left to spend the remaining 4-5 months in hell



They promised us zombies, I'm waiting for the Zombies!


----------



## legalskier (May 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've been wondering what that christian radio guy, that was so sure he was right (this time), is saying...



He's "a little bewildered."
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/apocalypse-quietly-harold-camping-mystified/story?id=13659311

I wonder how bewildered he'll be when his followers start demanding refunds.


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They promised us zombies, I'm waiting for the Zombies!



I've been preparing my whole life for the Zombie Apocalypse. I'm going to be really pissed if it happens 1) when I'm not watching or b) after I'm a zombie.


----------



## legalskier (May 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They promised us zombies, I'm waiting for the Zombies!





ctenidae said:


> I've been preparing my whole life for the Zombie Apocalypse. I'm going to be really pissed if it happens 1) when I'm not watching or b) after I'm a zombie.



No problem- the CDC's got your back:

_If zombies did start roaming the streets, CDC would conduct an investigation much like any other disease outbreak. CDC would provide technical assistance to cities, states, or international partners dealing with a zombie infestation. This assistance might include consultation, lab testing and analysis, patient management and care, tracking of contacts, and infection control (including isolation and quarantine). It’s likely that an investigation of this scenario would seek to accomplish several goals: determine the cause of the illness, the source of the infection/virus/toxin, learn how it is transmitted and how readily it is spread, how to break the cycle of transmission and thus prevent further cases, and how patients can best be treated. ***_





Link: http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

legalskier said:


> He's "a little bewildered."
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/apocalypse-quietly-harold-camping-mystified/story?id=13659311
> 
> I wonder how bewildered he'll be when his followers start demanding refunds.



...or start suing him??

If he was smart he would have faked being taken by the rapture, and then hid for the rest of his life.


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> ...or start suing him??
> 
> If he was smart he would have faked being taken by the rapture, and then hid for the rest of his life.


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Awesome.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 23, 2011)

legalskier said:


> He's "a little bewildered."
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/apocalypse-quietly-harold-camping-mystified/story?id=13659311
> 
> I wonder how bewildered he'll be when his followers start demanding refunds.



He says "It has been a really tough weekend,"  Imagine surviving inevitable death and saying it was a sucky weekend?  The man is hard to please.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>


 

That was one of those new toilets with the extra strong flush.  He went down instead of up.


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

Puck it said:


> That was one of those new toilets with the extra strong flush.  He went down instead of up.



He may have experienced the Great Rupture, instead. You know, of his colon.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Not realistic enough. The pants would be on the floor and the shirt probably floating in the bowl. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not realistic enough. The pants would be on the floor and the shirt probably floating in the bowl. :razz:



I was thinking the same thing, but then the picture wouldn't have been as good...


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but then the picture wouldn't have been as good...



You expect the picture to be more credible than the event?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> You expect the picture to be more credible than the event?



Yes!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2011)

There's really only one logical reason the Rapture didn't happen


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> There's really only one logical reason the Rapture didn't happen



Just about as likely as any other explanation, I suppose. 

Assuming The Rapture (tm) was actually supposed to happen.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 23, 2011)

Ya'll just didn't get the memo.  It's been postponed until October 21st.

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2011/05/wrong_about_may_21_secaucus_wo.html


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Ya'll just didn't get the memo.  It's been postponed until October 21st.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2011/05/wrong_about_may_21_secaucus_wo.html



She has lots of sticky things in her Bible, so she must know what she's talking about.


----------



## dmc (May 23, 2011)

legalskier said:


> He's "a little bewildered."
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/apocalypse-quietly-harold-camping-mystified/story?id=13659311
> 
> I wonder how bewildered he'll be when his followers start demanding refunds.




It such a scam it's not even funny... 

I haven't been to church much since I was a kid... But from what i remember - NOBODY knows when the "rapture" is supposed to be... "like a thief in the night"  
Not even Jesus knows.  So how can some random Minister think he knows? And why would anyone believe him unless they really want to end their lives?


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2011)

Awesomness.


----------



## legalskier (May 24, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Awesomness.



+1   An appropriate ending for this thread.
That is, until the world blows up on October 21-
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2011/05/harold_camping_insists_that_ju.html

This is like a trick ending movie where the hero finally escapes only to find the psycho hiding in the back seat.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

It might have hit some people on here, forum has been pretty slow since Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It might have hit some people on here, forum has been pretty slow since Saturday.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh brother- here we go again:

_*Mark Your Calendars: End of World Coming Oct. 21, Camping Says*
*** In an announcement on his Family Radio Network website, Harold Camping stands by his earlier predictions that the world will end on Friday, Oct. 21. Originally, Camping had predicted hourly earthquakes and God's judgment on May 21, to be followed by months of torment on Earth for those individuals left behind. Using numerical codes extracted from the Bible, Camping set the date for the end of everything for Oct. 21._
Link: http://www.livescience.com/16561-mark-calendars-world-coming-oct-21-camping.html

He's two for two; can he go three for three?
:roll:


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I heard a story recently (likely on NPR) about rapture believers so convinced that they not only needed to believe the end is nigh but also having to act it out and really live like it was, that they really had made bad financial decisions. Truly a terrible thing, it is really quite sad. Folks that literally lived like there was no tomorrow, spent all their money, and planned on having nothing left financially by today... perhaps as a show of their faith. I hope all you folks making fun don't have any questionable beliefs of your own. Just sayin'...



I imagine I have tons of questionable beliefs; crows are dead people, cameras really do steal a tiny piece of your soul, tv is carcinogenic, etc.

But I cannot and will not have any sympathy for someone so naive, so stupid, and so backwards as to believe that a midwest preacher can predict the end of the world and they should shed all of their earthly possessions for said event. If they do it, and they wind up poor and destitute, they should be absolutely disqualified from any social assistance. If they do this and their innocent kids starve they should be held accountable for endangering the welfare of a child and have their parental rights abolished. 

I had a coworker actually say goodbye to me on the last Harold Camping end of the world day. He grossly neglected his duties to the job that week, and then come Monday morning when the end was not the end he was forgiven for the transgression on the basis that holding him accountable was a discriminatory act on the basis of religion. I - was - enraged. And now he's gonna pull this stunt again?

I only feel bad for those without a voice in this and its the children of these morons.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I had a coworker actually say goodbye to me on the last Harold Camping end of the world day. He grossly neglected his duties to the job that week, and then come Monday morning when the end was not the end he was forgiven for the transgression on the basis that holding him accountable was a discriminatory act on the basis of religion.



Wow


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I imagine I have tons of questionable beliefs; crows are dead people, cameras really do steal a tiny piece of your soul, tv is carcinogenic, etc.
> 
> But I cannot and will not have any sympathy for someone so naive, so stupid, and so backwards as to believe that a midwest preacher can predict the end of the world and they should shed all of their earthly possessions for said event. If they do it, and they wind up poor and destitute, they should be absolutely disqualified from any social assistance. If they do this and their innocent kids starve they should be held accountable for endangering the welfare of a child and have their parental rights abolished.
> 
> ...



People do crazy stuff all over the world everyday in the name of whatever religion they believe in.  How is this any different?

To a non-christian celebrating the birth of Jesus by spending way too much money on gifts for one's friends and family and then pretending that they're being delivered by a magical fat man in a red suit with flying reindeer may seem a little crazy too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I had a coworker actually say goodbye to me on the last Harold Camping end of the world day. He grossly neglected his duties to the job that week, and then come Monday morning when the end was not the end he was forgiven for the transgression on the basis that holding him accountable was a discriminatory act on the basis of religion. I - was - enraged. And now he's gonna pull this stunt again?
> 
> I only feel bad for those without a voice in this and its the children of these morons.



I think the employer needs to act carefully so not to get sued, but it shows a definite lack of judgement and the dude should be phased out.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think the employer needs to act carefully so not to get sued, but it shows a definite lack of judgement and the dude should be phased out.



Seems to me that slacking off and shirking your duties, no matter how earthly, is not the best choice of actions leading up to the Rapture. I mean, you don't really get to retire from religion once you've been "good enough" do you?

I should look into that- go ahead and bank some karma and then just live off the interest. I like it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Seems to me that slacking off and shirking your duties, no matter how earthly, is not the best choice of actions leading up to the Rapture. I mean, you don't really get to retire from religion once you've been "good enough" do you?
> 
> I should look into that- go ahead and bank some karma and then just live off the interest. I like it.



If you are Catholic you can do whatever you want as long as you get a priest to confess all your sins to on your deathbed. Total absolution.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If you are Catholic you can do whatever you want as long as you get a priest to confess all your sins to on your deathbed. Total absolution.



Yeah, but that's tough to arrange right at the end- I mean, who wants to run the risk of the priest being drunk when you need him, or getting Raptured first? No, I'd rather pay up front, if I can. I know there's a town in Ireland that a Pope siad 6 pilgrimages to earned the same Indulgence as 1 trip to Rome, so maybe that offer still stands. I think there's a good pub down teh way, too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but that's tough to arrange right at the end- I mean, who wants to run the risk of the priest being drunk when you need him, or getting Raptured first? No, I'd rather pay up front, if I can. I know there's a town in Ireland that a Pope siad 6 pilgrimages to earned the same Indulgence as 1 trip to Rome, so maybe that offer still stands. I think there's a good pub down teh way, too.



Yeah, doesn't work well with sudden death situations. I've been to Rome (and attended mass by the Pope in the Vatican) does that make me good to go?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, doesn't work well with sudden death situations. I've been to Rome (and attended mass by the Pope in the Vatican) does that make me good to go?



I think that counts as a plenary indulgence, so yeah, that helps a lot. Apparently, if you die suddnely but have been int eh habit of saying prayers regularly, you go ahead an qualify for absolution. Otherwise, you have to draw on the Treasury of Merit (Jesus' whopping big deposit to teh karma bank).

I'm guessing "I swear to god, if you don't move that car out of the left lane I'm going to have an anurism" doesn't count as a daily prayer.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> ........
> 
> To a non-christian celebrating the birth of Jesus by spending way too much money on gifts for one's friends and family and then pretending that they're being delivered by a magical fat man in a red suit with flying reindeer may seem a little crazy too.



But at least it doesn't acutely endanger the welfare of their family. There was a news article, maybe a few, prior to the May 21st prediction that interviewed a family, of whom only the parents believed in this garbage. The kids were quite upset, especially with the fact that no plans for any future had been made for the family as a whole, their college savings had been spent or given away, and more or less their parents were abandoning them. I believe the parents had also told their children how sorry they were that they would not likely be "raptured" as they were sinners for not believing. These poor kids had no choice in the matter. 

I think the comparison is closer to a culture condoning suicide bombing as martyrdom (hamas, hezbola), abstaining from medical treatment as a belief structure (christian scientists), or excepting sexual interaction with minors as normal (fundamentalist LDCS churches like William Jeffries), etc, etc. Going "all in" on an apocalyptic theological date and time is different than Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny, of course IMHO.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Going "all in" on an apocalyptic theological date and time is different than Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny, of course IMHO.









Robot Santa disagrees.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Robot Santa disagrees.



I stand corrected. That's probably a more accurate portrayal of the future than the world ending Friday.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad Santa?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2011)

Watched part of "Doomsday Preppers" on NatGeo last night. While the industriousness and creativity of the preppers is pretty impressive, the fact that they're all bat-shit crazy and identify themselves as "Preppers" does take something away form their credibility.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what time the world is supposed to end today?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Does anyone know what time the world is supposed to end today?



HArd to say. Camping's not answering his phone. Considering how dodgy his math is, might be next week sometime.
Or next millenium.

Even the Christian Science Monitor is making fun of him.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> HArd to say. Camping's not answering his phone. Considering how dodgy his math is, might be next week sometime.
> Or next millenium.
> 
> Even the Christian Science Monitor is making fun of him.



Damn, I wanted to plan the rest of my day... :-?


----------

